# Fuente de alimentación QJ-3003SH-3



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Tengo una fuente Qj-3003SH-3 
Es para laboratorio, estuve buscando el manual donde estén las especificaciones técnicas, pero no tuve éxito en la búsqueda, alguien podría facilitarme alguno?
Gracias, saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 8, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

La buscaste como Novatek? donde la compraste?


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Sí ya la busque como Novatek y otras mil formas


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Donde la compraste? eso fue otra pregunta...


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Se la compre a un conocido


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Lo que podes hacer es fijarte en la web del fabricante y pedir información


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Ok lo voy a checar, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

30V 3 A


----------



## dmc (Abr 8, 2018)

Este tipo de fuente son bastante similares entre si, ¿podes sacarle una foto al interior, a las placas para poder orientarte/nos?.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2018)

Allí no esta el modelo SH-III


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Lo que define tensión y corriente son los números , las letras son *OTRAS CARACTERÍSTICAS !
*
Que se fije aqui :


DC POWER SUPPLIES-Ningbo Jiuyuan Electronic Co.,Ltd.


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

dmc dijo:


> Este tipo de fuente son bastante similares entre si, ¿podes sacarle una foto al interior, a las placas para poder orientarte/nos?.


Se me hace un poco complicado ya que por ahora no la tengo conmigo.
Logré encontrar esto en internet pero no le entiendo.
Algo que necesito saber es el procentaje de error en la salida de voltaje, ya que ocupó hacer algunos cálculos tomando en cuenta ese grado de error.


----------



## dmc (Abr 8, 2018)

Los 2 problemas son,  los gabinetes son genéricos, se coloca a marca de acuerdo al fabricante, la electrónica puede diferir y mucho, en general son los mismos circuitos, la diferencia radica en la calidad de los componentes y la prolijidad de armado. Se basan de 3 o 4 circuitos clásicos con mínimas variaciones entre si.  
El segundo problema es que tu imagen (3005) no corresponde al modelo que nos consultas (3003), sin embargo (en esto sería útil la imagen interna)
me animaría a sospechar que sus características son similares.


----------



## AlejandroRBV (Abr 8, 2018)

Entiendo, muchas gracias por su ayuda, creo que mejor usaré las especificaciones que dice en el archivo, ya que para encontrar el propio de la fuente será muy difícil.
De antemano les agradezco.
Saludos


----------

